# Ford Question



## Wood Hick (Jul 13, 2007)

I have a 79 F-150 in need of a new box. What year 8' box will bolt up? Thanks!


----------



## drunkenredneck (Jul 16, 2007)

I know for sure that 73 to 79 will bolt directly up I have seen a few of the next body style bolted up but the body lines dont match up at all and it looks stupid hope that helps.


----------

